# Wifi Access Point Troubleshooting



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

Howdy folks.

Seeming a ton of you guys are working in IT, I thought I'd ask you guys for help on troubleshooting this WiFi access point (something I've been trying to do for a few days now).  

So I have a Buffalo AirStation HighPower N450 (Of course, this has DD-WRT Pre-installed using the standard DD-WRT image)

Everything works fine (LAN works perfectly).  Biggest problem is the WiFi access point.  For some reason, I can't seem to get this damn thing to work. 

This is the current configuration of the AP:



In terms of security, WPA2 TKIP+AES is enabled, but I don't believe this is an issue because even without any network security (password or otherwise) the WiFi still does not connect.  WDS and whatnot are not enabled (contrary to what the screenshot says... that was me fiddling with it).  

Its not really the interference from other access points.  

When I say the devices are not connecting, I mean the password prompt comes up, but after entering the correct password it either times out or disconnects (not sure which one it is, AFAIK it's "Unable to connect to <NAME>".

Anyone have any idea or a clue as to what's going on?  

Note: Never really got this to work previously as well (as in this wasn't one of those "it was working before but now it's stopped working" problems).  Also Firmware version build 20025.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Sep 29, 2014)

If you reset DD-WRT to the defaults, you should have a "dd-wrt" SSID.  I would try this and redo the screenshot if that does not provide an un-encrypted working wireless connection.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> If you reset DD-WRT to the defaults, you should have a "dd-wrt" SSID.  I would try this and redo the screenshot if that does not provide an un-encrypted working wireless connection.


Already tried that multiple times.  Sometimes it temporarily works and then stops working about a minute afterwards.

It's pretty flaky.  I can't seem to get what the problem is.


----------



## trewq (Sep 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Already tried that multiple times. Sometimes it temporarily works and then stops working about a minute afterwards.
> 
> 
> It's pretty flaky. I can't seem to get what the problem is.


Silly question but have you tried connecting with a different device?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

trewq said:


> Silly question but have you tried connecting with a different device?


Haha totally reasonable question especially since very often the simplest question could find the problem.

Yep I've tried it with multiple devices.  My netbook originally was the device to diagnose it (Windows 7 64-bit).  My phone was also unable to connect to it (Samsung Galaxy 4, Android).  My laptop also was unable to connect to it (Windows 7 64-bit).  My iPod touch (blast from the past!  I charged it up just to test this out) (iOS whatever, didn't connect ofc).  Also had a roommate's laptop try and connect to it once (Macbook), it also failed (this was back when I just got the access point).  

I want to chalk it up as a problem with the hardware, but the SSID is able to broadcast properly which gives me doubt it's a hardware issue.  I want to say it's a misconfiguration but the default configs are also unable to connect.  But... again... I'm not too sure.  I'm not too knowledgeable in the hardware for these pre-made package systems (haven't really done much research on em besides what I need), and my Google-Fu seems to be failing at this.


----------



## trewq (Sep 29, 2014)

Tried updating the firmware? If it's at the latest have you tried the version before?


DD-WRT is quirky sometimes.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Sep 29, 2014)

trewq said:


> Tried updating the firmware? If it's at the latest have you tried the version before?
> 
> DD-WRT is quirky sometimes.


Couldn't agree more. Try it on a WAP and you will want to pull your hair out. 

If it works 100% for a few minutes or etc and then dies, I'd say hardware also.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

trewq said:


> Tried updating the firmware? If it's at the latest have you tried the version before?
> 
> 
> DD-WRT is quirky sometimes.


Yep latest firmware.  

Apparently due to regulations they don't allow firmware downgrading.  

Quoted here:



> *Because of wireless regulations, build 20025 (User Friendly F/W Version 1.86 ) will not allow the firmware to be reverted to older versions.*


Sauce



MCH-Phil said:


> Couldn't agree more. Try it on a WAP and you will want to pull your hair out. If it works 100% for a few minutes or etc and then dies, I'd say hardware also.


Yeah it's quite the amount of work I already put into it.  It's been an on/off project to fix this... whenever I have the time really.


----------



## Roger (Sep 30, 2014)

Have you tried Wifi Protected Setup (WPS)?

Most home gateways/routers come with this WPS button you can use to connect your WIFI devices to it by mean of this physical button. This way you do not have to enter any password into your WIFI settings on your device.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2014)

Roger said:


> Have you tried Wifi Protected Setup (WPS)?
> 
> Most home gateways/routers come with this WPS button you can use to connect your WIFI devices to it by mean of this physical button. This way you do not have to enter any password into your WIFI settings on your device.


While that is an option I don't see how that is related to the issue at hand.  Currently the main focus is to determine if the issue is hardware related or software related.  With a hard reset on default WiFi connection (no passwords, no encryption, no security) either temporarily works (for about a minute) or doesn't work at all.


----------



## Roger (Sep 30, 2014)

WPS's function is not to perform a hard reset. It is actually to connect WPS-supported client devices with all the WIFI security protocols in place. It would also allow the user determine if the problems he/she facing are software/hardware related depending on how it is used and the obtained results .


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2014)

Roger said:


> WPS's function is not to perform a hard reset. It is actually to connect WPS-supported client devices with all the WIFI security protocols in place. It would also allow the user determine if the problems he/she facing are software/hardware related depending on how it is used and the obtained results .


Verywell.  That's understandable then!  That is another method to approaching the issue.  I just didn't really consider it necessary because on a standard base-setup the WiFi system wasn't working anyways.

I'll give it a shot soon.


----------

